# Babies have Grown!! (DUW)



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Ok, Time for some teenage boy rat Pix..
Here's Lucky and Cecil wrestling in the bin on the cage.









The latest iteration of the Boy's Cage (They really want a FN142!!)









Wow- how Lucky has grown (cuter and cuter)









And my very sweet, already getting squishy Flame.









And of course my big baby- Gomey









And here is Everybody 
Gomez actually ran from the tube on the right to the one on the left so he could be sure to be in the picture. He's such a ham! LOL


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

little sweet hearts. VERY cute. i love the wrestling picture, its a hoot!


----------

